# Blackwater 21 Aug 11: Busy, busy, busy.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got on the river at sunrise. We boated 6 before leaving around 11 due to boat traffic. It totally makes the river unfishable for the most part. I mean, even way way up the river, boats are everywhere. We caught 6, including a couple good ones that kept including the 2.8 in the pic. It was a victim of a crawdad lure.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I see you are back on point. Maybe the boat traffic will decrease seeing that kids are back in school. Hope so...

KsB


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------

